# مشروع التخرج



## ملك الهندسة (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا بدرس هندسة صناعية سنة رابعة, بس بتمنى تساعدوني بموضوع لمشروع التخرج.
ومشكورين جدا


----------



## eng taha (20 يوليو 2006)

hi , one of the project that our doctor in the university is lean manufacturing or maintenance management


----------



## aneis (21 يوليو 2006)

*موضوع لمشروع التخرج*

يا أخى العزيز اقترح عليك هذا الموضوع فهو ممتع فى الدراسة و مفيد جدا عمليا
Application of Project Management
تستطيع تطبيق ادارة المشاريع فى مشروع صيانة او مشروع بناء. وانصحك باستخدام برنامج كمبيوتر 
ممتاز و هو : Primavera Project Planner

وشكرا ....


----------



## زناتي (21 يوليو 2006)

cost analysis for any project
simulation: for call centers or production line 
work and time measurment: for any facility


----------



## amir eleslam (22 يوليو 2006)

اخى : ملك الهندسة اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى مشروعك 

كنت أتمنى أن أساعدك ولكنى مازلت فى السنة الثانية 

اعتذر اليك 

كل التوفيق فى مشروع تخرجك


----------



## ملك الهندسة (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكل الخوة الذين قامو بالرد على استفساري و جزاهم الله كل خير
املا التوفيق لي ولهم باذن الله


----------



## ملك الهندسة (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الذين قامو بالرد على استفساري و جزاهم الله كل خير
املا التوفيق لي ولهم باذن الله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يوفقك ملك الهندسة



بعض مشاريع الاعضاء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9450

مشاريع اخرى في الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14882

ومن ضمنها اختار Implementing lean manufacturing concepts



وانا قريبا سأثبت موضوع كامل عن مشاريع التخرج ومشاريع اخرى بالهندسة الصناعية يكون سهل الوصول.


----------



## ملك الهندسة (25 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك ولكل الاعضاء 
استفدت من المعلومات المعطاة وبتمنى للكل التوفيق


----------



## عاشق الصناعية (26 يوليو 2006)

*رد سريع*

سلام عيلكم: انا مشروع تخرجي بيتعلق بالانتاجية , اذا اي شخص حابب يسال بخصوصها فأنا جاهز, و ان شاء الله راح اخدمه بما يستطيع.




العاااااااااشق


----------



## ملك الهندسة (29 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر الك يا عاشق الصناعية
انا حاب تساعدني بس بالاول انت متخرج ولا لأ, ومن اي جامعة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الموقع في الرابط التالي مهم وستجد مايفيدك ان شاءالله...........مجموعة هائلة من الابحاث

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11380

بالتوفيق


----------

